# pokie pics



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

hey everyone,
as you can see in my sig i already have 2 p.ornata (i need to update it it only says 1 lol) but i would like another or a few various types of pokie, so i was wondering if anyone had any clears shots of adult pokies so i can compare, before people hurl "use google" at me i already have but sometimes pics on there arent to good and i know you people on here take a much better pic
i was thinking of a p.miranda (this is the darker one right?)
one last thing i know loads of you are in love with p.metallicas but no thanks not for me although pics are nice 
also if anyone has any slings pm me 

thanks alot and i hope to see some nice pics
:2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding <-------- many pics of pokies here pal


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

this is my adult female P. formosa, she has moulted since this pic and is about a 1inch bigger.

i also have another P. formosa female and a mature male but they dont look as good as her


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

a couple for you 

P. subfusca










P. formosa


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

rufilata








subfusca








pederseni








fascita








http://s993.photobucket.com/albums/...s993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/george-dobso


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> a couple for you
> 
> P. subfusca
> 
> ...


 
The P. subfusca is AMAZING the lil lightning strikes at the feet.........


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> The P. subfusca is AMAZING the lil lightning strikes at the feet.........


Agree'd is this different to george's due to the lowland higland thing? is there much difference between the 2? and thanks for the pics so far really liking those rufilata's aswell

so far subfusca, and rufi's are the best imo :no1:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

yeah highland are darker which i believe lisa's is, and are prettier in my opinion but others think otherwise, the lowland, which mine is has ligher colours, i hav a 3-4" subfusca highland, but havent got any pics, and yeah rufilata are one of my favoruites they get huge aswell


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

a huge pokie, sounds fun. They sell them on TSS aswell think ill get one sent my way, adults turn out to have like a green shine to them dont they? which of the subfusca cost more as i know theres a big diff in price isnt there ?
cheers


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

they both cost fairly on par, around £120 is the most id pay for an adult female, and yeah rufilata are green with red hair


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

This is my two bigger pokies, as my others as small.

P.Regalis - Not looking as stunning as she normally does as she is due a molt but still beautiful









P.Ornata


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

nice they look quite simular with the odd differences here and there
p.s do they slow down as they get older trying to get a pic of mine turned out to be a disaster... lol


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

Spawn said:


> nice they look quite simular with the odd differences here and there
> p.s do they slow down as they get older trying to get a pic of mine turned out to be a disaster... lol


nah they dont slow down, slings are fast and adults teleport :lol2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

tarantulamatt said:


> nah they dont slow down, slings are fast and adults teleport :lol2:


 
looks like im smitten for a P. subfusca now :mf_dribble: cant get over how amazing they look just not ready for one as yet  lack of confidence....


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> looks like im smitten for a P. subfusca now :mf_dribble: cant get over how amazing they look just not ready for one as yet  lack of confidence....


you won't gain confidence by looking at photos, start out with a baby and you can gain confidence as it grows.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Good 'ol regalis!

















Love 'em, a classic! lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I need a new pair a shorts just lookin at that on your hand!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

pirez said:


> Good 'ol regalis!
> image
> 
> image
> Love 'em, a classic! lol


Very nice . 

Is that '*HER*' ? :devil:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

some serious spids here soo nice


----------



## Spawn (Oct 19, 2009)

your braver than me holding a pokie, im sure ive seen your pics before somewhere...? with it on your face ?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Very nice .
> 
> Is that '*HER*' ? :devil:


 Yeah thats her, abdomen is twice that size now!
Fat :censor: cow!


----------

